# Test No Ester: advice needed.



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2012)

Have some TNE (75mg/ml) on hand, would like some advice on how to run it preWO.

How much should I pin preWO, timing, and what realistic results/effects should I expect?

Thanks.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 3, 2012)

Prob 100mg 30-45 min before. I have done my fair share of TNE's (3 brands) all legit companies and I feel like the pre workout thing is a myth. But thats just my 2 cents. Maybe I just didn't notice much. I ran up to 200mg pre workout


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks. Out of interest, how long did you run it for? And what else were you running?


----------



## hhsbigmike (Aug 3, 2012)

^ Agree, it was nice to pin on a prop cycle 25mg TNE and 100mg Prop ED, occasionally pin another 100 preworkout. All it did for me was exactly what prop was already doing, but it was noticeably faster once TNE was added.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2012)

So no instant insane strength increases? This is something I was told but a little skeptical tbh


----------



## XYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

I've used two different versions, water based and oil based.  Both are different but work pretty much the same way, depending upon what you have you might be able to determine the best route to go:

For water based suspended crystals: Use a minimum of 100-150mg 60 mins before training.  Inject in a spot that you won't mind being too sore in.  Some water based products will leave a sore spot for 2-3 days after injection.  You can expect to feel like the weight you normally use is lighter and you should be able to get 2-3 more reps out of each set.  Your energy will be higher and you'll require less rest between sets.  It's a nice boost to say the least.  Once you load the pin (let's assume you're using a 3cc syringe, and you loaded 2cc's of gears) pull back on the plunger to the 3cc line, switch the pin and keep shaking it as much as possible before injection.  The crystals have a tendency to clog up the pin if it sits too long.  This way they will be suspended as long as possible.

Oil based suspended crystals: Everything is pretty much the same except you will get a strange taste in your mouth (ask Saney about that) but it does everything the same without the sore spot from pinning.  You can use a slin pin for this type as the oil is cut with EO and glycol most of the time and it thins the mixture out really nice.

Double up on your A/I when using it, it converts to estrogen VERY quick.  If you use 25mg aromasin ED make it 25mg twice a day once in the AM and once in the PM.

I have personally used between 100mg - 300mg pre workout and think 150-200 is a good spot of guys our age.

Good luck!!!  You're going to love it!


----------



## hhsbigmike (Aug 3, 2012)

Omg yea the taste in your mouth is brutal... my girl said she could taste it when she kissed me. But all I got out of it is energy boost, slightly more focus and aggression in the gym, nice skin tingle and sweats like a MOFO!


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 3, 2012)

For me its like a drier prop, personally ive run 200mg 7 days a week with almost no water retention. Instant increase in endurance and vaacularity, libido etc. Other than that its very similar to prop. Also hhs its the guaicol that gives it that taste, not much can be done rly lol


----------



## hhsbigmike (Aug 6, 2012)

I could care less about the taste it's just interesting to me I put it in my ass and taste it in my mouth... my germaphobe side says I want nothing from my ass in my mouth lol. It's well worth it like you said it's very dry...


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 6, 2012)

Yea I hear that, the guaicol must pass into blood very easily and as with many things you can taste it because there are so many small blood vessels under the tongue. I'd love to find a way to do it without guaic but I haven't found a good recipe, I've heard it can be blended with prop and 50/50 gso but then its not straight TNE really.


----------



## FordFan (Aug 6, 2012)

If you have legit tne, you will feel it in 1- 1 1/2 hrs. Take 100mg. The taste is guiacol, reminds me of cardboard. You will smell it as soon as you start drawing. Screw water based. Shit crystals up so bad it's horrible.  A good brew of tne will be slightly painful but only last about 1 day.

The stuff is awesome.


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 7, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I've used two different versions, water based and oil based.  Both are different but work pretty much the same way, depending upon what you have you might be able to determine the best route to go:
> 
> For water based suspended crystals: Use a minimum of 100-150mg 60 mins before training.  Inject in a spot that you won't mind being too sore in.  Some water based products will leave a sore spot for 2-3 days after injection.  You can expect to feel like the weight you normally use is lighter and you should be able to get 2-3 more reps out of each set.  Your energy will be higher and you'll require less rest between sets.  It's a nice boost to say the least.  Once you load the pin (let's assume you're using a 3cc syringe, and you loaded 2cc's of gears) pull back on the plunger to the 3cc line, switch the pin and keep shaking it as much as possible before injection.  The crystals have a tendency to clog up the pin if it sits too long.  This way they will be suspended as long as possible.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post, I was wondering about the pip from the oil based tne.  I heard water based is a bitch...


----------



## cottonmouth (Aug 7, 2012)

Ive used water based and the pip isn't bad, but then again prop doesn't give me any pip at all. Its does burn a bit when you pin it, and if you pin to quick it will kill. lol. I would love to try tne, the cardboard taste sounds very interesting, haha 

I just found I get a better pump and faster, and I sweat like crazy. The pump stays with me wayy longer too. 

And I do increase my ai dose the day of and the day after just to make sure e2 doesn't spike to hard from it.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 7, 2012)

pip with oil based isn't bad for me, but I don't get much pain from prop either. Never tried water based and don't intend to lol. Doing daily pins I'll occasionally get one that feels bruised for a day or two but most are pretty painless.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 7, 2012)

FordFan said:


> If you have legit tne, you will feel it in 1- 1 1/2 hrs. Take 100mg. The taste is guiacol, reminds me of cardboard. You will smell it as soon as you start drawing. Screw water based. Shit crystals up so bad it's horrible.  A good brew of tne will be slightly painful but only last about 1 day.
> 
> The stuff is awesome.



This excactly^^^


----------



## Nok (Jun 28, 2013)

hhsbigmike said:


> I could care less about the taste it's just interesting to me I put it in my ass and taste it in my mouth... my germaphobe side says I want nothing from my ass in my mouth lol. It's well worth it like you said it's very dry...



lol. we used to use koolaid to break down our crack (cocaine) so we could shoot that shit. and when you injected it with grape koolaid you would taste grape when it hit you... I thought I was fuckin losing it the first time lol no one warned me. crazy shit


----------



## Nok (Jun 28, 2013)

anddddd I didn't realize how old this thread was lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

Nok said:


> lol. we used to use koolaid to break down our crack (cocaine) so we could shoot that shit. and when you injected it with grape koolaid you would taste grape when it hit you... I thought I was fuckin losing it the first time lol no one warned me. crazy shit



What. The. Fuck?


----------



## m88tow (Jun 30, 2013)

Nok said:


> anddddd I didn't realize how old this thread was lol



Probably from all the crack....


----------



## Grozny (Jul 1, 2013)

Nok said:


> lol. we used to use koolaid to break down our crack (cocaine) so we could shoot that shit. and when you injected it with grape koolaid you would taste grape when it hit you... I thought I was fuckin losing it the first time lol no one warned me. crazy shit



are u serious


----------



## Grozny (Jul 1, 2013)

For a rapid results u can use 100mg daily preWO, if u want the quality muscle u will be disappointed as the muscle mass gain is not going to be hard, dense one. Those looking for only a potent mass agent are often extremely happy wit the results. 

Modern TNE contain microcrystaline steroids particles. These crystals are highly refined and are too small to see with the naked eyes. This design provides significantly more comfort  than less refined products. Larger particles may results in local irritation, pain and redness.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 1, 2013)

What if I mix the TNE with grape soda ? Then it will taste fucking awesome . Thanks for the idea


----------

